# My daughter and our Ragdoll



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

This is my 4 year old daughter and her love, Saraphina. My daughter named her after a cat on a Barbie movie she loves. Saraphina is just a baby. She will get a lot bigger and darker in the grey areas. I think the love is mutual don't you?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes she sits with total confidence I might add! Both are precious too, good for you!


----------

